# argentine black & white tegu breeders



## tegu11 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi there my first time on here so a little puzzled how things work i am after a baby argentine b&w tegu every pet shop i phone they do not stock them can any 1 tell me where they sell them in the uk thankyou


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

you probably wont find a hatchling this time of year. they generally hatch in the summer. you can also try going to local reptile shows. i wouldn't get anything from a pet store... there is a local reptile shop near me thats charging $350 for a 14in argentine b/w. that little sucker better poop gold bricks. 
pet stores tend to be over priced and the animals usually haven't been worked with. they could also be on the wrong diet, under fed, have parasites, etc.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'd try to search herp expos coming to your area.


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 23, 2011)

Tegus hatch in the summer... 

Thus any hatchling you find this time of year was born in the Southern Hemisphere and then imported to your area. Since Tegus behavior varies according to seasons, this could cause some issues at first.

These are 'end of the world' issues, but it will take a couple of years for your Tegu to adjust to the N Hemisphere seasons. Activity levels will be abnormally high in winder and abnormally low in summer until he adjusts.

I think it would be better for you to spend the next six months planning, learning and locating a local breeder, then buy from that local breeder.


----------



## tegu11 (Jan 24, 2011)

i have found a herp expos in doncaster 28th of july 5 miles from me but what is there to say they have no argentine tegu


----------

